# Thin bermuda - spread rate



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

What's the most nitrogen you can feed thin bermuda fo get it to spread? I have a couple areas where the 419 is thin due to trees which have been removed. Should I hammer it with Milo every 21 days or so?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Milo is a trash fertilizer for rapid growth. Get some 21-0-0 or 34-0-0 and push 1#n/k every week.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

or 46-0-0 and water well.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Why is it thin? Shade, dry, lack of fertilizer... you don't want to put a pound a week of fertilizer on grass that doesn't need fertilizer.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

There used to be trees there that shaded the grass and sucked up the water. Cut them down and removed the roots.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Use Fast release. Ammonium sulfate or urea. One pound of N per thousand per week.

Be ready to cut frequently.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Water daily or 1" per week.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Normal amount of water weekly - 1", supplement whatever isn't provided by rainfall. You will need to time fert application with upcoming rainfall or with the next mornings irrigation so as to not burn the grass.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm whoring my pictures on many posts... put down 1.75#N/M on 4/20 and 5/14 and we've had 3"+ of rain this week. I had to put on PGR to pump the brakes as I'm having to mow every other day, which would be fine if I wasn't working in a swamp 

5/8/18









5/20/18


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'm whoring my pictures on many posts... put down 1.75#N/M on 4/20 and 5/14 and we've had 3"+ of rain this week. I had to put on PGR to pump the brakes as I'm having to mow every other day, which would be fine if I wasn't working in a swamp
> 
> 5/8/18
> 
> ...


That looks awesome.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have some thin areas on my lawn and just put down 2lbs N per 1k yesterday.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> I have some thin areas on my lawn and just put down 2lbs N per 1k yesterday.


I did 2lb weekly for a few weeks. Hope your mower is gassed up and ready to go. You're going to be busy cutting.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have some thin areas on my lawn and just put down 2lbs N per 1k yesterday.
> ...


After watching @thegrassfactor's replay last night, where everyone was making it rain on him, I'm inclined to adopt his method of less volume, more frequency when it comes to feeding. If I can break my feedings up into 0.25#N/M weekly, I think I might have pretty good results. Good lord, 2#N... that's gettin' after it!


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have some thin areas on my lawn and just put down 2lbs N per 1k yesterday.
> ...


I didn't know that I could go that heavy that often.Mowing is the easy part for me.I already do it 2-3 times a week lol.I still have 11 lbs of 18 10 5 fert left and the areas needing help are 500sq ft and 2k.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Redland1 said:
> ...


0.25 lb N is only 1/2 lb 46-0-0 applied as a spray. Or else 1.25 lb 21-0-0 if you are using that. I get the sense that fertilizer rates are figured for people with ride on spreaders that only want to be on a lawn every 6-8 weeks. I have to think about how much nutrient grass can realistically use in a week before it leaches or runs off. It is not 1 or more lb per week. A part of a 1 lb application is used in 1 week, the rest is carried over into the next week. Most N sources take about 7 days to become active and show a color/growth response. So applying small amounts every 7-14 days largely removes the boom and bust of a fertilizer application.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Redland1 said:
> ...


Likewise on the spoon feeding. The 2LB was during the weeks right after I put down the sprigs.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Redland1 said:
> ...


I wouldn't suggest it. It was an atypical situation.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


Doc, now that I have my Chapin sprayer set up and calibrated with my foliar and systemic nozzles, how to I calculate how much urea to mix up per gallon of water if I wanted to do a foliar feeding? I bought some really fine prill sized 46-0-0 urea that looks like it would dissolve really easily.

Example, because Maths are hard for me  Is it just a matter of saying I want to spray 10K, and I'm spraying 1 Gal/M, so I'd need to put in 2.875# of product into the tank with 10 gallons of high quality H2O?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn How much N do you want to apply per application? 1/4 lb per 1000 sq ft is a good number if applied as a spoon feed. That would mean 5.4-5.5 lb 46-0-0 in 10 gallons of water to be applied to 10,000 sq ft. No need to water that one in immediately after application. Did you come upon the Urea that is the size of pinheads? That is the foliar grade stuff. I can easily get that one. Do not see a lot of the coarse granular one in my state because a lot of nursery and greenhouse growers use liquids run through the irrigation system.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but I am having the same issues with my front lawn. Just can't seem to get it to fill in.



This was rough before the scalp, aeration and leveling. Just looking to get some insight on how to get the existing Bermuda to take over. Or do I need to go the plug route?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What's your current fertilizer program and how much are you allowed to water? When I see Texas, I know about their summer water restrictions.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> What's your current fertilizer program and how much are you allowed to water? When I see Texas, I know about their summer water restrictions.


I'm applying 13-13-13 at a rate of 1lb/1k every two weeks currently due to my soul test results. I am able to water with my rachio at no restrictions.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What is your soil pH? Growth problems in Bermuda have been caused by soil pH over 7 interfering with nutrient uptake and utilization.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Greendoc my soil test came back 7.42, I am also throwing some fast acting sulfur at bag rate to hopefully help with that.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Get the pH lower and your grass will start to grow. If anything, I would actually stop trying to push it with 13-13-13 until the pH is addressed and under control. Building up high levels of Phosphorus can create another problem. If that 13-13-13 is anything like the 16-15-15 I have available in Hawaii, the N is from Urea. Urea does not work very well to supply Nitrogen if the soil pH is above 7. You will get more response from applying 2.5 lb of Ammonium Sulfate every 14 days. The Ammonium Sulfate will also help with your soil pH because once in the soil, it turns into Sulfuric Acid.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Get the pH lower and your grass will start to grow. If anything, I would actually stop trying to push it with 13-13-13 until the pH is addressed and under control. Building up high levels of Phosphorus can create another problem. If that 13-13-13 is anything like the 16-15-15 I have available in Hawaii, the N is from Urea. Urea does not work very well to supply Nitrogen if the soil pH is above 7. You will get more response from applying 2.5 lb of Ammonium Sulfate every 14 days. The Ammonium Sulfate will also help with your soil pH because once in the soil, it turns into Sulfuric Acid.


Would something like this work?
Ammonium Sulfate 21-0-0 Fertilizer Greenway Biotech Brand 5 Pounds https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E6D0OXU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_gDhbBbNWJFXPT


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That's the one.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> That's the one.


This might get a little pricy lol. One bag only covers 1k sqft.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Can you get Ammonium Sulfate from a hardware or feed store? Ammonium Sulfate is sold at every single HD and Lowes in my state.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

This is all they had at HD


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is news to me. Normally it is 36-0-0 that is hard to get. All I can tell you is to find a place that can drop 50 lb bags at your doorstep.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Greendoc thanks for the info. I will do some research and see what I can find.


----------



## LovetheTide (Nov 20, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> @Greendoc thanks for the info. I will do some research and see what I can find.


Call the feed and supply stores, farmers co ops, etc nearby. Someone local will have it.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> @Greendoc thanks for the info. I will do some research and see what I can find.


Where are you at in Texas? I just picked up a 50lb bag of 18 10 5 ammonium sulfate for $13 at the local co op.I'm just south of New Braunfels.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Redland1 said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > @Greendoc thanks for the info. I will do some research and see what I can find.
> ...


I'm just north of Austin.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> Redland1 said:
> 
> 
> > Flynt2799 said:
> ...


What town?


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Redland1 Pflugerville.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> @Redland1 Pflugerville.


I go through there often on my way to DFW,but then again I travel through almost all of Texas weekly.Just looked to see if there is a Producers co op in your area but I can't find one.Maybe try a feed store or Ewing.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Redland1 ya you can't miss it because of the weird name lol. We have a little mom and pop feed store in town that I'm gonna call tomorrow, if they don't have it I'm sure they can point me in the right direction.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Flynt2799 said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread but I am having the same issues with my front lawn. Just can't seem to get it to fill in.
> 
> 
> 
> This was rough before the scalp, aeration and leveling. Just looking to get some insight on how to get the existing Bermuda to take over. Or do I need to go the plug route?


Patience young grasshopper!


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

thegrassfactor said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mean to hijack the thread but I am having the same issues with my front lawn. Just can't seem to get it to fill in.
> ...


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Flynt2799 you have a siteone in town. They should have it. It is where I get mine in San Antonio. I believe my 50lbs bags of 21-0-0 we're around $18-20.

Siteone landscape supply
1938 Waukesha Dr, Pflugerville, TX 78660


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> you have a siteone in town. They should have it. It is where I get mine in San Antonio. I believe my 50lbs bags of 21-0-0 we're around $18-20.
> 
> Siteone landscape supply
> 1938 Waukesha Dr, Pflugerville, TX 78660


Damn...who knew that was hiding right under my nose! Thanks for looking out.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> @Colonel K0rn How much N do you want to apply per application? 1/4 lb per 1000 sq ft is a good number if applied as a spoon feed. That would mean 5.4-5.5 lb 46-0-0 in 10 gallons of water to be applied to 10,000 sq ft. No need to water that one in immediately after application. Did you come upon the Urea that is the size of pinheads? That is the foliar grade stuff. I can easily get that one. Do not see a lot of the coarse granular one in my state because a lot of nursery and greenhouse growers use liquids run through the irrigation system.


Thanks doc, I'm wanting to do 1/4 lb/M for spoon feeding. This is the stuff that I got from my local feed & seed store for $17.50/50 lbs.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Then you are good to go. That is tank mixable with FEAture and PGR if you are not already doing it that way.


----------

